# ¿Cómo desactivar el mute y el beep en una radio?



## zak (Dic 20, 2012)

Hola, la verdad que he visto una pregunta parecida a esta en otro tema pero esta contestada de una manera que no entiendo. Me explico:
Yo no tengo ni la menor idea de electrónica la verdad, pero nada de nada. Tengo un sintonizador FM y al abrirlo en vez de encontrarme cables que era lo que me esperaba, me he encontrado chips y cosas que no se lo que es. El problema que no pone mute ni beep en ninguno, solo salen numeros y alguna que otra letra. Me gustaría saber que es lo que tengo que hacer para desactivar el mute y el beep si la radio lo tuviese que creo que no.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 20, 2012)

zak dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni la menor idea de electrónica la verdad, pero nada de nada. Tengo un sintonizador FM y al abrirlo en vez de encontrarme cables que era lo que me esperaba, me he encontrado chips y cosas que no se lo que es. El problema que no pone mute ni beep en ninguno, solo salen numeros y alguna que otra letra. Me gustaría saber que es lo que tengo que hacer para desactivar el mute y el beep si la radio lo tuviese que creo que no.


A ver... preguntémosle a alguien que tal vez sepa...




​
Hummmm... la bola dice que si no tenés idea de electrónica, no has indicado marca y modelo de la radio y no has puesto fotos ni nada que nos ayude es poco menos que imposible darte alguna indicación, sobre todo por que lo mas probable es que termines quemando o rompiendo la radio.

La bola dice que es mejor que inviertas dinero en alguien que sepa y pueda hacer la modificación... si es que en verdad es necesaria   

Pregunta: vos irías a un foro de cirujanos a preguntar como se hace una operación de cerebro por que no querés gastar plata en pagarle a un médico para que lo haga????
Una respuesta parecida vas a recibir acá...


----------



## zak (Dic 20, 2012)

Hola, como he dicho antes no tengo ni idea de electrónica. Pensaba que todas las radios tenían el mismo circuito. En un rato subo las fotos, de todas formas se que no es difícil hacerlo porque he visto en internet muchos videos que lo hacen y no es complicado. No me hace falta gastarme dinero para esta tontería que creo que en este foro me sabrán responder sin ninguna dificultad.

No hacía falta ser tan irónico, podrías ser mas comprensible y amable y mas sabiendo que no se nada de electrónica.

Un saludo


----------



## tiago (Dic 20, 2012)

zak dijo:


> Hola, como he dicho antes no tengo ni idea de electrónica. Pensaba que todas las radios tenían el mismo circuito. En un rato subo las fotos, de todas formas se que no es difícil hacerlo porque he visto en internet muchos videos que lo hacen y no es complicado. No me hace falta gastarme dinero para esta tontería que creo que en este foro me sabrán responder sin ninguna dificultad.
> 
> No hacía falta ser tan irónico, podrías ser mas comprensible y amable y mas sabiendo que no se nada de electrónica.
> 
> Un saludo



*zak*, sube fotos y dinos cual es el modelo y marca de la radio, no se si se podrá hacer algo, pero por intentarlo que no quede.

Saludos.


----------



## zak (Dic 20, 2012)

Hola Tiago, ya he hecho las fotos a la radio por dentro. Son estas:



El módelo y la marca ni idea con decirte que es de los chinos...

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## homebrew (Dic 20, 2012)

Hola si no tienes idea de electrónica mejor seria dejarla así o dársela a un técnico es mi mejor consejo, ahora profundizando en el tema te pregunto por qué quieres sacarle el mute y el beep, no es por curioso sino para intentar ayudar por si tienes en mente darle alguna aplicación especial?
Por lo general los chinos diseñan las radios y demás equipos entorno al chip principal y sus funciones especificas, son circuitos muy simples y con lo básico para que funcionen +/- tal vez el beep sea muy fácil de quitar pero el mute tal vez si tal vez no.
Eso trae otra pregunta ¿cuando se activa el mute que quieres quitar cuando escanea o cundo la señal es débil, y cuando suena el beep al escanear o con otra función?
Fíjate con una lupa si puedes ver los números sobre el chip pese a que los chinos usan algunos códigos que son como su propia escritura un poco desconocidos por estas latitudes.
Con esas preguntas creo que podemos tener mejor idea para orientarte


----------

